# GFWL Verbindungsfehler oder Anmeldeassistent



## batmaan (1. Mai 2013)

Moin, 

da meine GFWL Spiele unter win 8 nicht mehr funzen , siehe die freds hier zu , bin ich nach der Anleitung gegangen
https://help.ea.com/de/article/why-a...e-on-windows-8

wenn ich das mache, bekomme ich diesen Verbindungsfehler "die proxyeinstellung des netzwerkes wurden nicht ermittelt" ist das Problem laut Problembehandlung.


Wenn ich  GFWL normla instalieren will sagt er mir ich brauch einen Asisstentin , wenn ich den insatlliere und ausführe passiert nix, immernoch fordert gfwl diesen Heini.



http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3243/htci3jkr_png.htm

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3243/no67jvew_png.htm


----------



## batmaan (6. Mai 2013)

nix?..


----------



## batmaan (14. Mai 2013)

Kann mir echt keiner helfen?


----------



## Sieben (15. Mai 2013)

Ist wohl n Problem von Microsoft.

Hab bei Tomshardware folgenden Vorschlag gefunden:

GFWL not working on windows 8 - Games - Windows 8

Zitat Jpishgar:"_Here's how to fix your issue:

1. Delete all previous installations of Games for Windows Live AND Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace.
2. Download the installer here. - Download the Games for Windows Client | PC Games Client - Xbox.com
3. Install the client and run it. It may ask you to download an update. Do so and install it.
4. Launch GFWLive.exe from C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Client.
5. GFWL should work now for you.

If it doesn't work, or you have any issues, repeat step 1 and then before installing, right-click, go to properties, change compatibility to "Windows 7", save and exit. Then right-click the installer and choose "Run as administrator".

Hope this helps!"_


----------



## Sieben (15. Mai 2013)

Sieben schrieb:


> Ist wohl n Problem von Microsoft.
> 
> Hab bei Tomshardware folgenden Vorschlag gefunden:
> 
> ...



Edit: Ich meine GfWL ist doch Microsofts Spieleplattform, ich verstehe nicht, dass die das Problem unter Win8 nicht fixen. Entscheidend ist auch, dass jedes Spiel seine eigene teils "veraltete" Version von GfWL mitbringt und die ggf. aktuellere Version überschreibt (oder auch kaputt schreibt). Denke den Schritt musste jedes mal wiederholen, wenn du n altes Spiel installierst, welches GfWL nutzt.

Richtiges Edit: Verdammt auf Zitieren statt Bearbeiten gekommen


----------

